# New member of the family



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Well I didn't plan on getting another tiel this soon, expecialy after Gibbs was rejected by every member of my flock (poor guy, but I found him a good home). But I got this rescue today. She isn't really a rescue in the sense that she was mistreated, it just that they found out that they did not want her. She has a band on but I don't know how to look up the band number to find out what information there is on her. Well with out further ado her is Jenny, my new Cinnamon Pied hen.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! Congragulations! She is a tall bird!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

She is bigger than any of my other hens... not as big as Tony my oldest male though.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

she is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

She is a beauty!!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

*aww what a doll*

congratulations...very very sweet!!!!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Aww...she's sooo pretty. Jenny really fits her. Hopefully she fits right in with the rest of the flock.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

She is quarantined right now... another 3 weeks before I introduce her to the gang! But they already chat through the door... squawking back and forth all the time.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

You should pair his one with a wf split pearl and pied. 
She's gorgeous!!! I love pieds


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Conurekidd said:


> You should pair his one with a wf split pearl and pied.
> She's gorgeous!!! I love pieds


I don't have a WF split pearl and pied yet. I have a WF split cinnamon pearl. and a grey split WF cinnamon, and a Pied split WF. Thinking of keeping a boy from the babies I have now. either grey split x1 cinnamon x2 lutino pearl or Pearl split lutino.


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello Jenny madam director ! She sure is pretty ! 
Poor Gibbs though, I hope he found a suitable home !


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I got tired of listening to the flock calling to Jenny through the door, and her answering. I took her to the vet, and he gave her a clean bill of health. Now the quarantine cage is sitting next to The cage with Ducky and Ziva, and Ducky is already signing her love songs and making heart wings. I am gona have to nip that in the bud, definitely don't want them to breed.


----------



## Crys_LJ (Jul 21, 2011)

She is such a beautiful girl! Oh my!!


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

she's cute and thanks for accepting her in your family  she will be fine now


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha o goodness...Ducky wants her? Sheesh you got male gigolos in your house!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Haha o goodness...Ducky wants her? Sheesh you got male gigolos in your house!!!


Ducky hasn't picked a mate yet... He isn't even old enough to mate yet... But he likes Jenny. McGee is my problem child... Wants to get all the girls...


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Well Jenny has moved into the cage with Ducky and Ziva now... I put her in there because the other cage has McGee in it... I don't want him chasing three ladies around... She gets along find with Ducky and Ziva, she will cuddle between the two... but ducky is getting to be a pain... gets jealous of Ziva and Jenny together.. Might have to move him or her out.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

aww she is so pretty! i agree, jenny definitely suites her 
oh dear... jealous birds are no fun! i have 2 here! 
hope they sort it out so they can all get along


----------

